# Un-happy sub



## triadpm

It's bad enough you have to harass people to get paid, but when you don't get called tops it. I was told they had more than enough work but I'm finding out it's not true.
Looking for work out of central MD.
Three trucks
one Blazer
two yard spreader and a tailgate spreader
Bobcat with bucket,8yd box and blade
Have a Tandem Dump with plow (site truck) will put on the road spring hopefully
Backhoe that should be ready soon.
If you have anything even if it's for two trucks let me know...Thanks
Steve Triad Property Maintenance 301-748-0884


----------



## split2ndnova

*Not fun*

God for bid, you have your truck go down and get passed up for work after commiting to a company. thank god I had a back up plan.

If you have a mechanical issue, you get treated like dog shxt. You also lose the job and that sucks. It is hard when guys are plowing for free to cut you out.

Guys getting plows because they think they will automatically make money. WRONG!! Too many desperate businesses and too many inexpirienced snow plow trucks. I would assume do things on my own so I don't have to have that happen to me again. So I did.

My point is, it is ashame there is no teamwork like there used to be back in the day. Companies want you to carry insurance and make less these days. That means you are held hostage by your rig. your plow goes down, your kids don't eat.

So make sure you know about subbing prior to accepting the job. Know and ask upfront, "Will you fire me if my rig goes down"? That is the trick question because you may be screwed for the season if you dont ask.


----------



## salopez

Steve 
I have plenty of work, and looking at 5 new sites today, all in the columbia area.

PM me and we will get some coffee.


----------



## chitown sparky

Same thing happened to me was told I would have a walmart and help at a toys r us got insurance and the a$$ hole never called me back so on the first snow fall went around town and passed out fliers and got only 9 hits for driveways will look for my own stuff next year liked it better with subbing. Was subbing for a friend the last 5yrs. but moved and tried a local guy should have known had a bad feeling from the get go talking to him but you live and learn.


----------



## split2ndnova

I spoke with a buddy today. He told me his truck went down the last hour of the 9 hour job. I asked him if he went down prior to the call. Would the company he subs for, keep him?????? He said YES but later in the conversation, he told me he thought they would never call him again.

Now we are all responsible for our rigs but when you get a new plow, things can implode. I had a few issues but I should have bought my plow sooner. I was not under the impression I would be passed up if my lights were inoperable. Then the plow was acting up on me. It was a mess.

Let me say that I worked through the night, changed my clothes 5 times as they were soaked. I also had frostbite and that led to damage to my hands. I still cannot sleep due to my hands and pain-numbness. 

When it was said and done, I called and was told "we are going to have to get rid of you". I argued and even sent an apology letter begging for the job and ended up with nothing. I worked on the vehicle until it was fixed and never gave up until it was done. I was ready to plow and the company owner did not want me anymore after the agreed commitment to a working relationship. My only regret was not test plowing prior to going out but I had done that hours earlier and it was perfect. Stuff happens and I never thought, plowing was based on my plow 100% but based on the person plowing. I can plow and dam good. So I will just take it as an experience and deal with numb hands on occasion.

My point is, ALWAYS ask UPFRONT about this situation before this happens to you and your families. Please take into account the following: hourly pay, insurance and travel time. Sometimes you get plowfreaks that try to outplow everyone at the company, which adds liability at times but they only make it harder for the other guys and make fools of themselves. I used to be one of those fools and learned the hard way. I had to pay for my expenses and wear and tear. That hit me like a ton of bricks. Oh yes, I was done before anyone but that cost me hundreds for an ego boost????? Can you say "dumbfxck? I was young??

So did you say you wanted that new plow and start plowing again? Ha ha ha ha......


----------



## triadpm

To drop someone for equipment failure is one of the worst excuses I've heard. I guess this guy never owned a plow truck. I've spent hours repairing and testing trucks/ equip. only to have something go wrong in the first hour. Something sooner or later is going to fail. Brushing someone off after they spent time and money to fix it blows. Hopefully you'll find someone better or something of your own. Sorry to hear about your hands hope they get better.....Steve


----------



## dbcustoms

i know how it feels i got told i would get all the work i wanted, i got called out for about 18 hours last year and have not gotten a single phone call this year, and my truck or plow have never been down when i got the call, and to boot when i bought the plow, i did it because the guy was begging me because he needed more guys and he assured me i would pay for it the first season if i put one on, well low an behold im still trying to recoup my investment and am working on getting all of my own accounts, which next year i am going to target accounts that the person who screwed me has now. I already have my truck and 2 trucks to sub for me and possibly a front end loader if needed, so now that i know i can handle some decent commercial lots on my own im going for them.


----------



## triadpm

I"m sure he'll wine about that...Send him a pound of cheese around Sept.


----------



## dbcustoms

yeah i dont really care though, after promising me work and then never coming through, especially when i can drive round town and find all the other trucks out working.


----------



## lehnerex

As a sub if your equipment goes down. The prime contractor knows this is going to happen more than once in a season. He should be able to step it up alittle with his other trucks and get you covered.but he wouldnt want to do that every time. I think he didnt have enough work to go around in the first place. Thats not always his fault. Some longtime customers this year waited till the last minute to sign contracts, or tell us they found another company at the last minute. I have spent as many hours working on plows as i have running them. new or used does not matter. learn all the tricks. cut wires hot wire lights learn to drive in circles if your plow wont angle. Do whatever it takes when the snow stops you can fix it right. Rent bobcats call in favores from neighbors but always get your job done. I have my own accounts and sub for several companies. dont put all your eggs in one basket. I have experience on my side. I work on a per push basis and the contractors I work for think I have six trucks running instead of three becuase I get things done fast and do a good job. Most prime contrators dont expect alot of production out of their subs so if one goes down it isnt hard to live without. You need to find someone else to sub off of. Once you prove yourself they will keep sending you work. Never say no


----------



## iceyman

i must really have it good.. the one guy i sub for actually went out of his way to help fix my truck during our big storm.... and when i had to go to the shop for 3 hours to get it fixed he just said once your done come back and finish up... job was done by the time it needed to so thats all that matters i guess...


----------



## Luther

Have you talked to them triad.....what did they say?

Were you under the impression you were a "first stringer", or was the agreement that you would be called only if they get behind? It's not very comforting being just an extra guy.

I for one feel very responsible to our subs and don't string them out ~ they know where they stand. Most are not afraid to question me on why they wern't called out when there was plowable snow......or if they have salting responsibilities why they wern't called to salt the sites assigned to them.

I have a responsibility to answer their concerns and frustrations, and I do. Whoever your dealing with should too.


----------



## triadpm

I was told he could use all my trucks as long as we had snow. Part of the problem is a landscaper that picked him up does not have the work they said they do. I still talk to him because I commited to some apartment with the Bobcat and one truck but told him I am looking to find places for the rest.


----------



## Luther

Good luck to you sir.


----------



## Matson Snow

Subbing for someone is a two way street......You need to know whats expected of you from day one...You need to ask questions of the company you are subbing for...But also you need to earn their respect..Work Hard..Do whats asked of you..Its been a tough winter here..Not much plowable snow..Is that the fault of company i sub for, NO...Im Lucky, Im subbing for a company that is Top Notch...They go out of their way to be fair..More than fair...


----------



## dbcustoms

when i was told id get the work i trusted the guy being that he was friends with my sister, ive even let him come over and use my shop to work on his equipment since he doesnt have one, ive even doen the work on his equipment for free, ive had to go out of my town to do other lots that he had because other peoples equipment was down even though i didnt really want to, but i figured when i did it that if i did whatever was neeeded then that would help me out when i wanted work, but all ive done for him doesnt seem to affect how he takes care of me.


----------



## split2ndnova

Did you ever notice...... the nicer you are to people, the more they stick it up your ass????


----------



## dbcustoms

yeah, but someday it will come back around for me and for him as well, its just a matter of time, everyone gets what they deserve.


----------

